# Pt-time nurse (single parent) considering incentified careerbreak implications for SW



## deirdre (22 Jun 2009)

I'm a part time nurse ,considering a career break (incentived for 3 years whereby I'd get approx 7000k a year). 

I'm a single parent since January this year and wonder am I entitled to any welfare payment if I consider a career break.

Thanks, Deirdre


----------



## shammy feen (22 Jun 2009)

*Re: career break*

Hi Deirdre,

My wife took a 3 year career break a month before I lost my job. Now we are having big problems getting anything as i am a class S "Self Employed" contractor and she left work on a voluntary basis. She cant claim her stamp and Im excluded by means test...long story.Make sure you get good advice before committing to the career break.

Shammy


----------



## dereko1969 (22 Jun 2009)

*Re: career break*

I would doubt you could get any welfare payments at all, you would be voluntarily exiting the workforce for 3 years and getting paid to do so. depending on where you live you could work in Northern Ireland and not be in breach of the terms. 
the FAQ on it on the Finance website doesn't address the issue, might be worth talking to your Union or HR section
http://www.finance.gov.ie/documents/circulars/circular2009/QAcareerbreak.pdf


----------



## Mpsox (22 Jun 2009)

*Re: career break*

my wife is currently on a 3 year career break(private sector) and cannot claim benefits as she is not deemed to be looking for work


----------



## Black Sheep (22 Jun 2009)

*Re: career break*

But you are still a single parent so therefore you can apply for One Parent Family Allowance if you are not co-habiting


----------



## deirdre (28 Jun 2009)

*Re: career break*

Thanks for all replies.Welfare.ie responded and I would be entitled to a one parent family payment on an incentivised career break. The first 146 euro disregarded. Ironic that one can often get more on welfare than working.However- the negative side is,that on completion of a 3 year career break you could be sent anywhere-miles from the previous location so that's a deterrant to decline the offer! 
Deirdre


----------



## pcocp (28 Jun 2009)

*Re: career break*



deirdre said:


> However- the negative side is,that on completion of a 3 year career break you could be sent anywhere-miles from the previous location so that's a deterrant to decline the offer!
> Deirdre


 
And most likely that's exactly what will happen, just be absolutely sure before you take a career break.


----------



## ajapale (28 Jun 2009)

*Re: Pt-time nurse (single parent) considering incentified careerbreak implications fo*

Have you spoken to the union? have you spoken to your HR department. I know in some parts of the public service there have been briefing sessions about the" incentified career break scheme".

As far as I know if you avail of the scheme you may not take up employment anywhere else in the public service. This would not preclude you from getting employment in any other industry or in the private health system.


----------

